# What type of paper do you use for Photo Book?



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wonder what type paper do you use for your photo book? Is "Proline Pear Photo" from Blurb is high quality paper? Or do you use something else?

I'm looking for decent - high quality paper for my 1st Photo Book.

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Astro (Jun 14, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I wonder what type paper do you use for your photo book? Is "Proline Pear Photo" from Blurb is high quality paper? Or do you use something else?
> 
> I'm looking for decent - high quality paper for my 1st Photo Book.



blurb and high quality is a oxymoron.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 14, 2012)

Astro said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what type paper do you use for your photo book? Is "Proline Pear Photo" from Blurb is high quality paper? Or do you use something else?
> ...



I disagree. I've tried Picaboo, Mixbook, MPix and Blurb. Picaboo and Mixbook had horrible color shifts. Images were often dark and muddy. MPix was good, but the options were very limited, especially if you have much text. I used Blurb's InDesign plug-in and converted all images to CYMK in Photoshop.

As with any CMYK conversion, it helps to have some idea what you are doing and properly review and prep your images. Don't ever expect to have the images look the same as they do on-screen. They are two very different technologies and you have to understand and adjust for the differences. 

With dozens of short-run print options out there, I am sure others have different opinions and experience, but of the services I have actually tried, Blurb is one I would use again.


----------



## Astro (Jun 14, 2012)

disagree as much as you want. 

but blurbs print quality is best described at "decent".
even scott kelby has no nicer words for it.

the adobe lightroom forum has a thread where most users have only complains for blurb.
at least the last time i looked it was mostly negativ comments.

i have done 3 books from blurb, books where i did not care about the print quality that much.
for best quality i use a local (german) company that produces much better books.

they print no logo on your book (something you have to pay extra for when using blurb).
they don´t convert to cmyk, they print (nearly) full sRGB colors. 
the pages have an UV coating.


----------



## AJ (Jun 14, 2012)

I've used Blurb's premium paper. It's a little thicker than standard and less translucent.

Blurb's dark shades are murky too, in my experience. Other than that, quality is quite good for digital printing. I've printed books on an offset printer and the quality there is much higher. But that was a run of a thousand plus books.

I haven't tried Blurb's specialty papers. They are ultra expensive.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 15, 2012)

I've only used Adorama (Adoramapix). I've been very happy with the quality, and as such haven't felt the need to look elsewhere.


----------

